# Dayacom



## JustInside (Jun 11, 2008)

Has anyone done a Dayacom group buy?
Or is it something they don't do?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 11, 2008)

What they don't do is small orders, min quantity is 500 per unique style (pen type + plating = unique style).
Shipping and processing might take a few months.


Need bushings, got to order 500 minimum.

Bradbn4 - Having fun in colorado


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 11, 2008)

The way I go through bushings, I may need to order them 500 at a time.


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 11, 2008)

I emailed them and yes 500 min order per style but they told me i could divide the plating between 2, so 250 of each


----------

